# M&P Pro 9mm vs Glock 34



## mrwizardly (Nov 19, 2008)

For me, the m&p is easier to shoot, because of a better trigger on it. The glock is made to be a no nonsense carry gun, which it accomplishes very well. It's reputation precedes it. I own both, so I am able to compare both at one range outing. I have a tendency to pull the G to the left if I don't pay attention to my grip technique. The S just melts into my hand and goes on auto pilot. It is a no brainer type approach with the S in my hand. Plus the fact you get 3 backstrap inserts with the S when you purchase. I love both guns, and can't complain about either, but the S is easier to shoot for me.
MW


----------



## JoeInKS (Jan 17, 2010)

Also own both.... My Pro's trigger is somewhat more gritty and has a tad more slop than my 34's. Maybe a just got one that was made near the end of the day on Friday before a long weekend. That written, the S&W feels better in my hand and shoots quite well BUT the Glock just shoots better for me due to being able to get it back on target quicker. Not sure why though but am guessing the grip, although less comfortable, just 'fits' better from a controllability standpoint.

Either way, both are great guns for a new shooter and should be reliable for many, many years.


----------



## mrwizardly (Nov 19, 2008)

> Either way, both are great guns for a new shooter and should be reliable for many, many years.


Good point

I tried out my 33 round Glock magazine today, and it didn't take long to shoot the $10 of rounds in the mag. It was a lot of fun though. I'll say this for the Glock, it is a good, reliable shooter, and a hard gun to beat for self defense. I also have an Itach GK3 holster on order for carry during competition games. A kkm barrel tops the 34 off.
I guess I do like the Glock, otherwise I wouldn't spend the bucks on it.
MW


----------



## awmp (Nov 11, 2007)

A friend of mine had the same gritty trigger on his pro. He stripped it down and gave it a deep cleaning and after many rounds it is no smoother than his glock. Just fyi



JoeInKS said:


> Also own both.... My Pro's trigger is somewhat more gritty and has a tad more slop than my 34's. Maybe a just got one that was made near the end of the day on Friday before a long weekend. That written, the S&W feels better in my hand and shoots quite well BUT the Glock just shoots better for me due to being able to get it back on target quicker. Not sure why though but am guessing the grip, although less comfortable, just 'fits' better from a controllability standpoint.
> 
> Either way, both are great guns for a new shooter and should be reliable for many, many years.


----------

